# Biscotti - crumb texture



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

I am trying to understand how to get the perfect biscotti. The recipe I currently have has 3 eggs, 1/2 c oil, 1 c sugar, 2 1/2 c flour. I find the crumb unsatisfactory. It is fine, like a dry sponge cake, it tastes pasty, floury. 

What causes a biscotti to have more bite? not necessarily harder, but a more developped crumb? Is it the fat? the flour? cooking time? Should the flour be mixed in lightly or vigorously?

TIA.


----------



## whitey ford (Jun 22, 2007)

I've had very good luck with Martha Stewart's Chocolate Pistachio Biscotti. It's a double chocolate one with both cocoa in the dough and chocolate chips. You can omit the pistachios or substitute almonds.

It's an easy recipe too.

It's on her website.


----------



## fliggie (Feb 19, 2007)

Traditional Italian Biscotti do not have the fat in them, butter or oil, which causes the crumb to be less soft, better for dunking.

The routine double baking also affects the crumb, adding more of a crunch--but I do believe your oil content may be worth experimenting with. I also spray mine down with water between bakings. Helps with slicing the biscotti when you don't use the oil/fat.


----------



## chefraz (May 10, 2007)

heres a good recipe I use 

5 oz granulated sugar
3 oz (melted) butter
mix these two ingredients, then add:
3 large eggs 
1 tsp flavoring (you can use vanilla, or whatever you choose)
the texture of the mix should change to a smooth soup
**after this addition do not over mix the next ingredients.
15 oz bread flour
1/4 oz baking powder
mix to incorporate,
1/2 cup of pistachios,or the nut of your choice.
bake 320 degrees 15 minutes lat cool than cut ,and bake for 10 15 more minutes. cool and enjoy.

we divide the dough making half chocolate marble the cookie and add chocolate coffee beans.:roll:


----------

